# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Wow Tier 6

## Volcano

Pictures and item files.



Druid- Thunderheart:


Rogue- Slayer:


Hunter- GronnStalker:


Shaman- Skyshatter:


Warrior- Onslaught:


Paladin- Lightbringer:


Priest- Absolution:


Mage- Tempest:


Warlock- Malefic:


Item Values (to be appended onto your items.csv list)

90200,44989,4,2,1,0,0,Druid T6 Helm
90201,44994,4,2,3,0,0,Druid T6 Shoulder
90202,45041,4,2,20,0,0,Druid T6 Chest
90203,44988,4,2,7,0,0,Druid T6 Pants
90204,45440,4,2,6,0,0,Druid T6 Belt
90205,44991,4,2,10,0,0,Druid T6 Gloves
90210,45434,4,2,1,0,0,Rogue T6 Helm
90211,45436,4,2,3,0,0,Rogue T6 Shoulder
90212,45425,4,2,5,0,0,Rogue T6 Chest
90213,45428,4,2,7,0,0,Rogue T6 Pants
90214,45426,4,2,10,0,0,Rogue T6 Gloves
90220,45024,4,3,1,0,0,Hunter T6 Helm
90221,45028,4,3,3,0,0,Hunter T6 Shoulder
90222,45025,4,3,5,0,0,Hunter T6 Chest
90223,45027,4,3,7,0,0,Hunter T6 Pants
90287,45141,4,0,8,0,1,Hunter T6 Boots
90288,45139,4,3,6,0,Hunter T6 Belt
90224,45026,4,3,9,0,0,Hunter T6 Wrist
90224,45026,4,3,10,0,0,Hunter T6 Gloves
90230,45010,4,3,1,0,0,Shaman T6 Helm
90231,45023,4,3,3,0,0,Shaman T6 Shoulder
90232,45044,4,3,20,0,0,Shaman T6 Chest
90233,45021,4,3,7,0,0,Shaman T6 Pants
90234,45014,4,3,10,0,0,Shaman T6 Gloves
90240,44845,4,4,1,0,0,Warrior T6 Helm
90241,44849,4,4,3,0,0,Warrior T6 Shoulder
90242,44846,4,4,5,0,0,Warrior T6 Chest
90243,44848,4,4,7,0,0,Warrior T6 Pants
90244,44847,4,4,10,0,0,Warrior T6 Gloves
90286,45287,4,0,8,0,1,Warrior T6 Boots
90250,44807,4,4,1,0,0,Paladin T6 Helm (Red)
90251,44814,4,4,3,0,0,Paladin T6 Shoulder (Red)
90252,44802,4,4,5,0,0,Paladin T6 Chest (Red)
90253,44812,4,4,7,0,0,Paladin T6 Pants (Red)
90254,45253,4,4,10,0,0,Paladin T6 Gloves (Red)
90255,44803,4,4,1,0,0,Paladin T6 Helm (Blue)
90256,44815,4,4,3,0,0,Paladin T6 Shoulder (Blue)
90257,44800,4,4,5,0,0,Paladin T6 Chest (Blue)
90258,44810,4,4,7,0,0,Paladin T6 Pants (Blue)
90259,44805,4,4,10,0,0,Paladin T6 Gloves (Blue)
90289,45332,4,0,8,0,1,Paladin T6 Boots (Blue)
90260,44969,4,1,1,0,0,Priest T6 Helm
90261,44978,4,1,3,0,0,Priest T6 Shoulder
90262,44979,4,1,20,0,0,Priest T6 Chest
90263,44976,4,1,7,0,0,Priest T6 Pants
90264,44977,4,1,10,0,0,Priest T6 Gloves
90265,45234,4,1,8,0,0,Priest T6 Boots
90290,45263,4,1,6,0,Priest T6 Belt
90270,45120,4,1,1,0,0,Mage T6 Helm
90271,45126,4,1,3,0,0,Mage T6 Shoulder
90272,45119,4,1,20,0,0,Mage T6 Chest
90273,45122,4,1,7,0,0,Mage T6 Pants
90274,45121,4,1,10,0,0,Mage T6 Gloves
90275,45341,4,1,8,0,0,Mage T6 Boots
90280,45162,4,1,1,0,0,Warlock T6 Helm
90281,45494,4,1,3,0,0,Warlock T6 Shoulder
90282,45511,4,1,20,0,0,Warlock T6 Robe
90283,45125,4,1,7,0,0,Warlock T6 Pants
90284,45124,4,1,10,0,0,Warlock T6 Gloves
90285,45241,4,3,6,0,Warlock T6 Belt


Hope you will enjoy it! :Big Grin:

----------


## richardsonc

is this something u made, or is this really the tier 6?

----------


## HunterHero

Its the real Richardsonc. You can see it on Wow Model Viewer and other places on the ethernet.

----------


## Zeedoox

You can also see it on WoW head but its on all Horde Chars.

----------


## Whiteandneardy

nice, the warlock one is really cool

----------


## Mikemaladar

Friggin' overpowered Warlocks.

----------


## mr.greenrb

locks got the best :Frown: , i wanna make a lock just for t6:P

----------


## SuperNinjaBob

> locks got the best, i wanna make a lock just for t6:P


Thats just want the want you to do.....don't do it

Make a warrior/tank we don't have enough of those on our server...




> Friggin' overpowered Warlocks.


Exactly, they need to make a shaow priest teir with like demonic angel wings....be cool....not the non-cool ones they already have.....well it would be cooler.....

----------


## Affoe

The warlock wings are just plain stupid!
Mage has the best gfx

----------


## alvarate

its realycool but how can I put those awesome sets into my serv?

----------


## kobekid

ok ppl get on an emu server like an all gm server pm with teh name and ill join aND MaKe A wArLoCk and look at it

----------


## Tenni-T

lol gnome warlocks are going to look like cute little butterflys wearing that set :P peace

Tenned.

----------


## Elites360

i like hte warlock one to bad im a druid.
why cant they make the druid one like warlock or Mages.

----------


## Blarkman11

why do warlocks get all the cool crap?

----------


## Fallorin

Wow, the Warlocks Tier6 is sexy. Very nice. I've been tryin' to find what tier 6 looked like.

----------


## sineater213

thats why i thank god everyday im a warlock.

----------


## Phase228

locks will look stupid running in it ingame but its really Tight man id make a lock for T6and take a screnie and never play the lock agian just cuz i have to have for T6 and nothing else..just for show =P

----------


## Wheeze201

The shaman one is ****ing ace!

----------


## Enfeebleness

> The shaman one is ****ing ace!


Going to look 3x sweeter when you get it going on a tauren  :Smile:

----------


## Wheeze201

> Going to look 3x sweeter when you get it going on a tauren


Hell yeah! .. but Orc shaman all the way!

----------


## clochanam

thats pimpsauce jo the warlock one

----------


## Debt

Am i the only one the thinks the mage looks like a dildo?

----------


## Xepher

Its ok I guess, T2 is still the coolest IMO

----------


## cudeater313

uhhhm slayer

----------


## alex556

how i use these with mangos dj maximus repack PLS HELP do i put em in a file or what?

----------

